# In Oppama PET-304 tachometers



## NDPA (Mar 4, 2020)

New, $15 ea w free shipping. May not be the place for this thread, but in case anyone is looking for a good price on this tach on eBay : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293496330309

says there are 3 left. I ordered one last night so i cant comment on it. 
ND


----------

